# First Engine bay clean - Tips?



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

First post here!

I've been browsing for a while though, some brilliant information on here.

I'm new to detailing and will be giving my car my first polish soon, (that's for another thread though!)

So, here is my engine bay. The car is new to me, so I would like to clean it up.

Has anyone got any top tips or any good products to use. As you can see, the majority of the engine is just a plastic cover which I'm sure I can get to come up well. Everything else is pretty hidden.

I have some tesco APC (Daisy), WD40 (not sure if necessary to use?- perhaps on the rusted holes the bonnet sits in?) but would also like to get some Autoglym Engine cleaner, or would that be overkill considering it's just the plastic block and surrounding paintwork etc?

Here's the before pics anyway!











So as you can see, plenty of plastic. And lots of cleaning to do!

Can't wait to get stuck in, just need some reassurance and guidance as to what to use - washing up sponge be any good? Also I'm a bit worried about using water, perhaps just small amounts from a watering can to clean it off at the end or in sections.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I did my first Engine bay clean recently. I just use some APC, I used AF Citrus Power but usually me go to APC is Surfex. Used a paint brush but any detailing brush will do, wiped away the dirt with an old MF cloth then sued some trim dressing, I used Obsession Nero diluted 1/4 with water in a spray bottle. Sprayed and spread over my plastic trip with a cloth then allowed it to absorb into the plastic before wiping off, results were pretty good


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi, thanks for the reply. That looks brilliant!

Did you not use any water at all then, just wiped as you went?

Cheers


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

No water at all, just sprayed some APC over it, worked it in with a brush then wiped away with an old cloth then dressed. 

Like you I don't want to go getting water in the engine bay


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Great, thanks.

Guess I'll just use some of my APC in a spray bottle and wipe with old rags to get the worst thing off everything. I've also go some degreaser if required, will see how it goes without water!

Is it best to let the engine cool right down before doing it? May have to focus on my wheels before hand!


----------



## toastyhamster (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeh let the engine cool down, nobody wants burnt hands!











__
https://flic.kr/p/upozbm

Today I learnt where to wipe off 303 (paintwork, shiny plastic) and where to leave it on (most but not all other plastics).

I just used APC and a small detailing brush plus a MF cloth to wipe off the dirt. Ignore the rest of the car, work in progress!


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD will make short work of that...


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Gavla said:


> Bilt Hamber Surfex HD will make short work of that...


I answered in the OPs other thread. I find it excellent at cleaning up the engine bay.


----------



## voodoocars (Oct 20, 2012)

Get some autoglymm engine cleaner and spray it all over the motor. Work it in with a paint brush to loosen up all the dried up dirt. The bmw doesnt look oily just dusty/dirty so you may get away with cheapo tesc apc.
Then just hose it down, run the engine as you dry the excess with an old towel (without getting it wrapped around the belts/fan). Bingo, clean engine.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Surfex HD is the b0llocks! Use it on my mountain bike, greasy cooker hood, engine bay, loads of uses. Bilt Hamber is the only brand with products that actually do what says on the tin in my opinion, anything else is a gimmick!


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Updates I hear you cry!

Finally.

I had the day off today in the blazing heat so gave the engine bay it's first fix - I'm not looking to get it absaloutly mint, and in the end I used a 32p bottle of tesco's 'daisy' APC. Literally all I used bar a bit of speed polish on the bmw emblem.

To say I'm pleased with the results would be an understatement... my god these cars come up well with some loving.

I used less than a 1/10th of the 32p bottle too...








[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]



Thanks guys! :thumb:


----------



## AlbaLife (May 3, 2015)

Had to look at the earlier pictures, fantastic difference ....


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks, I'm pleased! I was going to add in the old pictures but I thought it would be overkill. Page 1 top for old pics!


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks great, this will become part of your cleaning ritual now!,,


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

Todays modern engines are a lot easier to keep clean due to the use of all the plastic covers which also serve to hide all electrical components away


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks great,well done.


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

That's a fab transformation! :thumb:

When I did mine I used Simoniz Matt Dashboard Treatment over all the plastics.
It really makes the plastics pop without being too shiny or greasy...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366540


----------

